# sailing down the east coast best time



## gafferduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi ,and hello eveyone,can anyone tell me when is the best time to sail down the east coast to the carribbean US Virgin Islands from New York. Cheers Frank UK. I am new to this group and sailing in this area.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

End of October or early November. After hurricane season and before the winter gales.


----------



## gafferduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks sounds ok cheers speak soon,frank


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

If you don’t need to sail along the coast I would recommend sailing out to Bermuda as a ½ way point in June. Over the past 4 years I have seen many people transit the East coast via Bermuda during the Newport-Bermuda and Marion-Bermuda races. This provides groups to cruise with, fantastic weather reporting and overall less danger. This happens in mid June every year and can be quite a large group.


----------



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

How is it staying in Bermuda for 3-4 months? How are the anchorages etc?

What does the hurricane outlook look for Bermuda? Seems like you could still get hit with a hurricane there. Anywhere you could hole up?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

A lot depends on what kind of passage you want to make. If all you're interested in is getting to the Caribbean, then you can wait until mid October. If you want to take your time, and see the East Coast, then you can leave much sooner. You could easily spend a month just on Chesapeake Bay, as well as in North Carolina. You could also be stopping in at various ports while staying mostly outside.

Many people don't go south of North Carolina before November due to insurance rules. I would imagine that would be a consideration with staying in Bermuda as well.


----------



## gafferduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone ,excellent info ,not sure where i,ll be sailing yet but i dont do cold sailing so if i do go south sooner rather than later and wait for the hurricanes to pass cheers ,frank


----------

